# Algorithmus für die Planc'sche Pyramide gesucht!



## Java-Insel (21. Jun 2012)

Ich rede von einer Pyramide, die ungefähr so aussieht (theoretisch unendlich, ich habe nur die Spitze aufgeschrieben):

```
---1---
--1| 1--
--1|2|1--
-1|3 |3|1-
-1|4|6|4|1-
```
Man könnte es der Einfachheit halber auch so schreiben:

```
0|0|0|1|0|0|0
0|0|1 |1|0|0
0|0|1|2|1|0|0
0|1|3| 3|1|0
0|1|4|6|4|1|0
```
Naja, eigentlich sind die Zahlen versetzt, aber das lass mal mein Problem sein. Das System dahinter ist:

```
1|1
\/
2
```
(also Addition)
Ich suche nun einen Algorithmus, mit dem man diese Zahlen herausfindet... Finde aber keinen, weil die Pyramide ja zweidimensional ist und nicht eindimensional... Vielleicht weiß einer von euch was oder kennt die Pyramide oder so?


----------



## Fant (21. Jun 2012)

Binomialkoeffizient ? Wikipedia

Gruß Fant


----------



## Java-Insel (21. Jun 2012)

Meinst du also, ich sollte das mittels Binomialkoeffizients mache?

Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe:
Zeile eins = 0 tief 0
Zeile zwei = 1 tief 0, 1 tief 1
Zeile drei = 2 tief 0, 2 tief 1, 2 tief 2

Toll! hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schnell geht!


----------



## Fant (21. Jun 2012)

Ja. Da kommst du zwangsläufig hin, egal wie du es berechnest ... nur eventuell in irgendeiner anderen Darstellung.

Bei der Berechnung solltest du dann eine Rekursionsformel benutzen, um die Werte einer Zeile aus den Werten der jeweils vorherigen Zeile zu berechnen. Die kennst du ja schon und da wäre es unsinnig jeden Wert für sich selbst zu berechnen. Außerdem musst du nur eine "Hälfte" deiner Pyramide bestimmen, da der ganze Spaß ja symmetrisch ist.

Man liest das übrigens als "3 über 1" usw..

Gruß Fant


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2012)

Warum heißt das Pascal'sche Dreieck hier auf einmal Planc(k?)sche Pyramide? :noe: ???:L


----------



## Fant (22. Jun 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht hat der Lehrer ja extra nen falschen Namen genannt, damit die Schüler nicht so schnell was über Google finden :-D


----------



## Java-Insel (23. Jun 2012)

Tatsächlich, das ist ja das Pascal'sche Dreieck...



> Man liest das übrigens als "3 über 1" usw..



Bei Wikipedia stand es aber anders... ;-)



> Bei der Berechnung solltest du dann eine Rekursionsformel benutzen, um die Werte einer Zeile aus den Werten der jeweils vorherigen Zeile zu berechnen. Die kennst du ja schon und da wäre es unsinnig jeden Wert für sich selbst zu berechnen. Außerdem musst du nur eine "Hälfte" deiner Pyramide bestimmen, da der ganze Spaß ja symmetrisch ist.



Ich stell' mich mal jetzt ganz dumm und frage: wie kann ich die da benutzen? bzw. Wie mach ich das?


----------

